# Esteban Carrera x10 + Rocky Patel "motherload sampler" from Atlantic Cigar



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

My first order of stogies from Atlantic came in today  Very happy not to get slapped with outrageous tobacco tax (I'm in Canada).

Got the 10 pack of Esteban's for like $30US, plus another $34 for the RP sampler pack. Looking forward to all of 'em!

(the Estebans are a 5.5" by 52 ring)


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Esteban Carrera x10 + Rocky Patel "motherload sampler" from Atlantic Cigar*

Looks great!!


----------

